# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  This or That?

## Valyndris

Here is a fun new game for our forum, I've been using another forum (one for parrots as I now have one, no longer do I have just my snake as a pet). Anyway I've been bringing our games to that forum and bringing their games here. I found myself liking this one a lot and played it as a kid too.

So the rules are simple, you have to pick 1 of 2 options and then give 2 more options for the next poster.

Example:

First poster:
pizza or pasta

next poster:
pizza

coffee or tea

next poster:
tea

burn your tongue or stub your toe

So I will start:
sweet or salty

----------


## wnateg

Salty

Cat or dog

----------


## Craiga 01453

Cat


Rock or Rap?

----------


## Bogertophis

Rock!!!   :Cool: 

winter sports or summer sports?

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-03-2019)

----------


## bcr229

Winter Sports

Ocean or Mountains?

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Winter Sports
> 
> Ocean or Mountains?


Mountains

Turkey or roast beef sammich?

----------


## Valyndris

that's a tough one for me, I'll have to go with turkey sammich

mild or spicy

----------


## bcr229

SPICY

Walk or Ride?

----------


## Bogertophis

swim!  just kidding... :Wink:    WALK

paper or plastic?    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MasonC2K

Plastic

Truth or dare?

----------


## sur3fir3

Truth

Science or Religion?

----------


## Bogertophis

Science

hamburger or tacos

----------


## Valyndris

tacos

have the flu for a year or be without your pet(s) for a year

----------


## bcr229

Go without pets.

I have had the flu turn into pneumonia.  Not fun!

Breakfast or Dinner?

----------


## wnateg

> Go without pets.
> 
> I have had the flu turn into pneumonia.  Not fun!
> 
> Breakfast or Dinner?


Dinner

summer or winter?

----------


## MasonC2K

Winter (can always put on more clothes. Can only take off so much)

Steak rare or well done

----------


## sur3fir3

rare

Marijuana or Alcohol

----------


## Bogertophis

alcohol  -isopropyl, of course... :Very Happy: 

long hair or short?

----------


## MasonC2K

Long

Metallica or Megadeth

----------


## sur3fir3

Megadeth

Rap or country

----------


## Craiga 01453

Country 

Ice cream cone or in a dish?

----------


## Bogertophis

In a dish


heat or air conditioning

----------


## Valyndris

As a Canadian I have to say heat

be blind or deaf

----------


## Bogertophis

deaf

house-cleaning or yard work?

----------


## Toad37

Definitely yard work.

House repairs or car repairs?

----------


## Valyndris

car repairs

venomous or constrictor?

----------


## Bogertophis

constrictor  

rock climbing or parachute jump?

----------


## Valyndris

if I was fit enough for it, rock climbing.

fishing or hunting

----------


## sur3fir3

Fishing

Iphone or Android

----------


## MasonC2K

Android

Chicken Grilled or Fried

----------


## sur3fir3

Fried

Vanilla or chocolate ice cream

----------


## Valyndris

vanilla

stuck at the top of the tallest tree in the world or stuck underground (like a mine not just literally stuck in dirt)

----------


## MasonC2K

Tree

Stockings or tights

----------


## Valyndris

Tights

deal with an angry person or a crying person

----------


## sur3fir3

So for this answer it depends man or woman.  If its a woman I say Cry if its a man I say Angry

Military or Civilian Life

----------


## MasonC2K

Civilian

Skirt or pants

----------


## Valyndris

pants

day or night

----------


## MasonC2K

Day

Coffee with creamer or coffee black

----------


## Valyndris

with creamer

wine or beer

----------


## MasonC2K

Wine

Sweet or Spicy

----------


## bcr229

Spicy

Native or Foreign Cuisine?

----------


## MasonC2K

Tough one.....

Foreign

College or Pro Sports

----------


## Valyndris

pro sports

truck or car

----------


## MasonC2K

Car

PC Gaming or Console Gaming

----------


## Valyndris

such an easy one for me, PC gaming all the way. I played WoW for years and got a really expensive gaming PC, it's amazing and consoles just feel so slow to me.

Always be tired or always be hungry

----------


## Bogertophis

Always hungry  (that's pretty much true of me, lol)

hammock or over-stuffed recliner?

----------


## MasonC2K

Recliner

Albino or Pied

----------


## sur3fir3

Hard one.  I have to say Pied.

Forums or Facebook

----------


## MasonC2K

That feels like a loaded question. LOL!

Facebook

A night out with friends/fam or a night to yourself at home.

----------


## sur3fir3

night at home

boa or python

----------


## Bogertophis

python

deciduous or evergreen trees?

----------


## Valyndris

As a Canadian I have to say evergreens that's mostly what we have here.

Burmese python or Reticulated python

----------


## Bogertophis

Burmese

run 2 miles or swim 2 miles?

----------


## MasonC2K

Run. I'd drown trying to swim that far.

Julio Jones or OBJ

----------


## Bogertophis

Julio Jones  (had to look them both up, don't follow most sports, lol)

fly a military jet or command a submarine?

----------


## MasonC2K

Jet

Live in the desert or arctic frozen tundra

----------


## sur3fir3

desert

Laptop or Tablet

----------


## MasonC2K

Tablet

Marvel or DC

----------


## Bogertophis

Marvel

romantic comedy or horror movie

----------


## MasonC2K

Both? I guess horror.

A red snapper or what's in the box?

----------


## sur3fir3

Ill take the box.

Car or Motorcycle

----------


## MasonC2K

> Ill take the box.









> Car or Motorcycle


Car

Blazing Saddles or The History of the World Part 1

----------


## Bogertophis

History of the World Part 1

kayak on a slow river or speed boat on a big lake?

----------


## MasonC2K

That one is tough. I got with the moment and say kayak as it is relaxing and I could use some of that.

Left or Right

----------


## Bogertophis

left   (me too, kayak on a slow river is quietly delightful!)


walk face-first into a spider web (w/ spider) or step in dog----?

----------


## MasonC2K

Dog stuff

Apple or Cinnamon

----------


## Bogertophis

I want both, together, lol...  apple


leather, or lace?

----------


## Valyndris

lace

own a Komodo dragon or a gator?

----------


## Bogertophis

alligator...I'd enjoy having a partner for swimming laps-  :ROFL: I think my pace would pick up some?


chili con carne, or spaghetti & meatballs?

----------


## Valyndris

spaghetti and meatballs

have your dream snake but it is extremely nippy or a normal ball python that is ultra cuddly

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh, that's a no-brainer!  :Very Happy:     A NORMAL CUDDLY BP  :Good Job: 


snow ski or surfing?

----------


## MasonC2K

Ski. I would trust my ability to not hit a tree or fall off a cliff than me not drowning.

Hang out with a drag queen or a tom boy

----------


## Valyndris

tom boy

eat a ghost pepper or a medium sized bug

----------


## MasonC2K

Ghost pepper. I love spicy stuff.

Ice cream or pie?

----------


## Valyndris

Ice cream on hot pie is the best, if I had to pick one though I'd go with pie.




Star Trek or Star Wars?

----------


## sur3fir3

Star Trek
WoW or LoL

----------


## Valyndris

WoW, I played that for years and mastered it.

fruits or vegetables

----------


## Bogertophis

fruits   (tomatoes are fruits, right?  but it's a hard decision anyway, I gotta have onions too, lol)

redwood trees or maples?

----------


## Valyndris

As a Canadian I have to say maple for sure, the syrup made from these trees is just so awesome.

have a pet bird or fish

----------


## Bogertophis

pet bird  


live on a remote mountain top, or a small island?

----------


## Valyndris

Small island, I love swimming  :Smile: 

waffles or french toast

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-29-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Close call but waffles.

Crossdress or wear adult diaper in public

----------


## Bogertophis

Crossdress-   (I did once for a Halloween party, it was hilarious...I even used spirit gum to wear a fake beard & mustache  :Very Happy:  -but I've always had long hair, so 
when a guy tapped me on the shoulder to dance, I turned around & he almost fainted...needless to say, we didn't dance, lol...but that was OK, I was there with 
my bf anyway.)


Halloween party, or New Year's Eve party?

----------


## MasonC2K

Halloween

At a convention would you rather: get free autographs or win the cosplay competition

----------


## Valyndris

Win the cosplay competition though I would never take the time to actually make a costume.

dress as something cute or something scary for Halloween

(I have a parrot so I feel obligated to dress as a pirate if I did costumes.  :Razz:  )

----------


## Bogertophis

Dress as something cute    -of course, I think Medusa would be cute!  :Wink:   :Snake:  :Snake:  :Snake: 


lose money or lose 'face' (reputation)?

----------


## Snakemom85

Lose face

Ball python or Bernese python

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

Ball python

Have no microwave or not stove/oven

----------


## Bogertophis

no microwave   (ugh, either one would be torture!  :Sad:  )

Haagen Dazs, or Tiramisu ?

----------


## Valyndris

Bog your always making me google things. lol
Seeing as I don't care for coffee flavored things and Haagen Dazs is a whole brand of what looks like good ice cream I'd have to go with them.

Have a 12 inch TV with sound or a 60+ inch TV with no sound.

----------


## sur3fir3

60 inch 

Car with 3 wheels or a skate board?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

car with 3 wheels


Emu or kangaroo?

----------


## Valyndris

Emu, I love birds.
About the 3 wheel car thing... Reminds me of this, from Top Gear:



Have a gator or a monitor

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-03-2019)

----------


## MasonC2K

Monitor. 

Xbox or Playstation

----------


## sur3fir3

Xbox

Console or pc gaming

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Valyndris

PC gaming for sure, I used to play WoW and mastered it so I have a pretty good gaming PC, can never go back to console, my PC barely has loading screens.

Laptop or tower PC (normal PC)

----------


## Bogertophis

tower PC


popcorn or Cheetos?

----------


## MasonC2K

Why not both? Look up Puffcorn. Crack in a bag. But if I have to choose, cheetos.

Jump into a shark cage surrounded by Great Whites or jump out an airplane with a parachute

----------


## Bogertophis

Jump out of an airplane with parachute  (no contest, lol)

turkey or ham for holiday meal?

----------


## MasonC2K

Ham. Turkey tastes like cardboard to me. 

Liquor or beer

----------


## Valyndris

Beer for sure, now I want some.

Visit a reptile zoo or go to a theme park

----------


## MasonC2K

Theme park

Pepperoni pizza or supreme pizza

----------


## Snakemom85

Pepperoni pizza

Mountains or beach

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Mountains

Coffee black or coffee with cream and sugar

----------


## Valyndris

Coffee with cream and sugar

Get a snake massage (they put snakes on you and they massage you as they slither and flex) or a fish spa (have little fishies eat the dead skin off your feet)

----------


## MasonC2K

Snake massage

Comic Books or Manga

----------


## Valyndris

comic books

Dragons or Dinosaurs

----------


## Snakemom85

Dragons

Chili or soup

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Chili

Traditional or boneless wings

----------


## Valyndris

boneless wings

summer or winter

----------


## RickyNY

Summer

Guns or Knives

----------


## MasonC2K

Knives (guns are fun too but my eyesight means I am doing good to hit the broad side of a barn)

Hot and spicy or sweet and sour

----------


## Bogertophis

sweet & sour


tent & sleeping bag, or cabin?

----------


## Snakemom85

Cabin


Chinese food or mexican

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## MasonC2K

Chinese

Sushi or sashimi

----------


## RickyNY

Sushi

Jet ski or Motorcycle

----------


## Zincubus

Charleze Theron 

Or 

Kendal Jenner  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Charleze Theron 
> 
> Or 
> 
> Kendal Jenner  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Charlize all day. The whole Kardashian crew needs to buy their own island and disappear. 


Shorts and a tee shirt

Or

Sweats and a hoodie???

----------


## Zincubus

> Charlize all day. The whole Kardashian crew needs to buy their own island and disappear. 
> 
> 
> Shorts and a tee shirt
> 
> Or
> 
> Sweats and a hoodie???


I dont regard Kendal as a typical Kardashian as she seems so different to them all in so many ways ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MasonC2K

> Charlize all day. The whole Kardashian crew needs to buy their own island and disappear. 
> 
> 
> Shorts and a tee shirt
> 
> Or
> 
> Sweats and a hoodie???


Short and tee shirt.

Rice Krispies or Corn Flakes

----------

